# Pompeii: Archaeologists unveil ceremonial chariot discovery



## Biskit (Feb 27, 2021)

*Archaeologists in Italy have unveiled a ceremonial chariot they discovered near the ancient Roman city of Pompeii.*
The four-wheeled carriage was found near a stable where three horses were uncovered back in 2018.
Experts believe it was likely used in festivities and parades, with the find described as "exceptional" and "in an excellent state of preservation".









						Pompeii: Archaeologists unveil ceremonial chariot discovery
					

The ornate discovery was used during festivities and parades almost 2,000 years ago, experts say.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

